# Strasznie wolny beryl ;/

## pszemas

Zainstalowalem sobie Beryl'a i wszytko ladnie hcodzi oprocz teog ze jest strszanie wolny ;/ urchamiajac menadzer ustwien zuzycie procesora wzrasta do 100%, i nawet okno nie che sie plynnie przesunac ;/ ustawilem filetring na szybki ale bez zmian, mieliscie z tym doczynienia ?

----------

## no4b

Moja kryształowa kula chyba się zepsuła, bo nie chce mi podać modelu Twojej karty graficznej, nazwy sterownika jakiego używasz, wersji beryla, XGL/AIGLX/Nvidia i jeszcze kilku innych przydanych informacji.

----------

## pszemas

nie chcesz to nie pisz, ludzie chca sie czegos dowiedziec i laskawie mozna im pomoc a przy okazji zgnoic bo nie podali informacji ktore ich krysztalowa kula uznala za niewazne

radek 9100 stery otwarte aiglx beryl 0.2.1

----------

## BeteNoire

Próbowałeś czy to samo jest na sterach od ATI?

Akurat no4b ma rację: chcesz uzyskać wartościową odpowiedź - Ty staraj się właściwie zadać pytanie.

----------

## pszemas

no dobrze tylko ze na poczatku chcialem sie odwiedziec czego to moze byc wina, moze ktos juz tak mial z jakas wersja itd.

stery od ati nie wchodza w gre bo po prostu nie chodza ;/ wieszaja sie itd a o glx czy aiglx mozna zapomniec, moze zrobie downgrade zobaczymy co bedzie

----------

## cast0r

1. XGL albo AIGLX

2. Beryl albo Compiz.

Potestuj ich kombinacje.

Na GForce 440 Go  jedynie XGL/Compiz chodzi mi plynnie. O reszcie moge zapomniec choc XGL/Beryl jeszcze ujdzie to  z AIGLX/Beryl|Compiz  czy Nvidia/Beryl|Compiz wogole prawie sie nie da normalnie pracowac o filmach i grach nie wspominajc.

----------

## PsychoX

podaj pełną specyfikację kompa

----------

## pszemas

radek 9100 512 ramu athlon 1.8+ nforce2,

----------

## andrzejk

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> instalowalem sobie Beryl'a i wszytko ladnie hcodzi oprocz teog ze jest strszanie wolny
> 
> 

 

Ja osobiście też miewałem podobne objawy strasznie dawno temu, jak zaczynałem swoją przygodę z "wodotryskami" wtedy jeszcze z Compizem jak mi się XGL z niecka wykładał lub jak eksperymentowałem z jego startem i się nie uruchamiał. Używasz XGL (zdaje się, że działa tylko ze sterownikami zamkniętymi fglrx do ATI) czy AiGLX  tu chyba można używać otwartych sterowników do ATI i jak wygląda konfiguracja jednego albo drugiego u ciebie. Tylko karta nvida zapewnia współpracę bezpośrednio ze sterowników. ;-(. Zobacz jak wygląda zgodność twojej karty z jednym lub drugim:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Video_Card_Support_Under_XGL#ATI_Cards

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_AIGLX#Cards_Supported

U mnie na Mobility 9600 hula zdrowo, a XGL już od dawna się nie wywalił.

----------

## c0oba

 *cast0r wrote:*   

> wogole prawie sie nie da normalnie pracowac o filmach i grach nie wspominajc.

 

Jakt to jest z graniem na xglach wszelakich? Ja mam niestety radka 9700pro na fglrxie( a jak jest z dri dla tych kart? ).  Przez to et potrafi w wiekszym tlumie spasc z fpsami do 20. Poki co siedze na xorgu i zastanawiam sie czy xgle nie zra wiecej i czy gry nie dzialaja wolniej?

----------

## cast0r

 *c0oba wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jakt to jest z graniem na xglach wszelakich? Ja mam niestety radka 9700pro na fglrxie( a jak jest z dri dla tych kart? ).  Przez to et potrafi w wiekszym tlumie spasc z fpsami do 20. Poki co siedze na xorgu i zastanawiam sie czy xgle nie zra wiecej i czy gry nie dzialaja wolniej?

 

quake III arena chodzi plynnie , filmy na fullscreen tez. Nie porownywalem fps z xgl i bez, ale napewno jest ich bez xgl  troszke wiecej aczkolwiek jest to jak dla mnie nie wyczuwalne.

----------

## c0oba

Quake chodzi zawsze plynnie? Bo ennemy territory tez potrafi dobic do 200 fpsow, ale jak jest duzo wybuchow, strzalow, luda to zdarza sie ze spada do 20, a to ten sam silnik wiec powinny sie zachowywac podobnie. Pozostaje kwestia ati - nvidia... bo afaik na geforsie dzialasz.

..::Milu Edit: ort!

----------

## cast0r

tak, zawsze.

----------

## Vegan

na AIGLX Ci chodzi plynnie a nie na XGL, to sa dwie odmienne rzeczy.

W AIGLX mozesz korzystac z renderowania bezposredniego (direct), natomiast w XGL nie . 

Masz do dyspozycji jedynie posrednie (indirect) dlatego w XGL filmy czy gry na fullscreen sie tna. 

Sa na rozwiazanie tego sposoby jak jeden skrypt ktory gdzies kiedys widizalem nonXGL za pomoca ktorego 

mozna wylaczyc XGL dla niektorych aplikacji (mplayera, gier itp.) Ja sam uznalem to za zbyt klopotiliwe

i poniewaz mam karte ATI z serii x1xxx nie moge korzystac z AIGLX i jestem skazany na (bardzo kiepskie i niewarte zachodu wg. mnie XGL) zupelnie z niego zrezygnowalem i siedze  na zwyklym serwerze X. Coz nalezy czekac kiedy ATI wyda sterowniki zamkniete wspierajace AIGLX

 (o ile wogole wyda wrr) 

To tyle ode mnie , mam nadzieje, ze cos rozjasnila w tym temacie moja odpowiedz, po wiecej info odsylam do google (keywords : XGL, AIGLX, rendering, fullscreen).

..::Milu Edit: Przed znakami interpunkcyjnymi(kropkami i przecinkami) nie stawiamy spacji. 

----------

## andrzejk

 *Vegan wrote:*   

> na AIGLX
> 
> Masz do dyspozycji jedynie posrednie (indirect) dlatego w XGL filmy czy gry na fullscreen sie tna. 
> 
> 

 

Mnie filmy chodzą z DVD na moim laptopie w fulscreenie i się nie tną. Jeśli nawet leciutko i to ze względu na to, że sprzęt ma 3 lata i się przegrzewa biedactwo czasami. Z mplayerm nie miałem nigdy problemów na XGLu, ale może mam po prostu szczęście lub jest to kwestia karty.

 *Vegan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sa na rozwiazanie tego sposoby jak jeden skrypt ktory gdzies kiedys widizalem nonXGL za pomoca ktorego 
> 
> mozna wylaczyc XGL dla niektorych aplikacji (mplayera, gier itp.) Ja sam uznalem to za zbyt klopotiliwe.
> ...

 

No cóż uruchamiasz XGL z opcją xorgAc i na 93 Displayu masz dostęp do zwykłego Xorga. Przerabiasz delikatnie menu:

```

DISPLAY=:93 /usr/games/bin/armyops

```

i problem znika, dla mnie to nie jest kłopotliwe ale wszystko jest kwestią gustu.

 *Vegan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> i poniewaz mam karte ATI z serii x1xxx nie moge korzystac z AIGLX i jestem skazany na (bardzo kiepskie i niewarte zachodu wg. mnie XGL) 
> 
> 

 

A ja używam XGL od ponad roku bez przerwy i nie narzekam za bardzo, myślę, że każdy powinien sam się przekonać bo póki co zbyt wiele zależy od sprzętu i wydajności maszyny. Co nie zmienia faktu, że następnym razem kupię maszyny z kartami Nvidia. Oni się chyba bardziej przykładają do sterowników po Linuxa.

----------

## Gabrys

 *Milu wrote:*   

> ..::Milu Edit: Przed znakami interpunkcyjnymi(kropkami i przecinkami) nie stawiamy spacji. 

 

Ale przed znakiem otwierającym nawias, tak  :Wink: .

----------

## milu

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Ale przed znakiem otwierającym nawias, tak .

 

Owszem, dzięki za zwrócenie uwagi  :Wink: 

----------

## Vegan

a czy to istotne, spacja przed kropka?  

nie przesadzajmy jak to mowia ogrodnicy   :Wink: 

Co do tego XGL, coz ja mialem klopoty z mplayerem i ogolnie jak napisalem jak dla mnie nie warte zachodu, ale to osobista preferencja.

..::Milu Edit: ort! i interpunkcja!!

----------

